# 33 days pregnant mabey :?



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

my female chihuahua was bred to my proven male chihuahua from day 9th to 16th days all slipmatings every other day id say about 6 slip matings some longer than others and the longest lasting 2 mins although he definatly done the dead and was outside tieing everytime she will now be 33 days from first slip mating she is 2 years old and my male is also 2 years old he has tied with no problems before and produced 4 healthy litters and sperm test were excellent my bitch is a maiden so mabey explains the slip ? anyway i was not hoping for much from these matings asthe longest lasted 2 mins !but i have noticed her belly is plump and firm her nipples look bigger (not loads bigger) but she does have lumps behind the nipples and they look like they are sagging down they have never sagged before she was sick 2 weeks after mating like yellow frothy sick my vet said this is normal for pregnant bitches is this right? i think mabey they did not tie as my male is quite a bit smaller than my female as i thought this would be safer getting a smaller male that complimented her and would be easy for her to whelp the puppies and way i would like to know any symptoms to look for i willbe getting her xrayed at 45 days but dont want to scan her as she gets very stressed at the vets and im worried about storys of bitches reobsorbing puppies when very stressed in the first 4 weeks so would like to wait till 45 days at least i have a heart beat machine does anyone know what date i can use this with likly success ? i am treating her as being pregnant worming routine will start at 5 weeks and puppy food and daily exercise please i am here to get help with signs and whats best for her not to get digs am also happy to share all results when done and puppy pics if any? just some advice i have breed for 6 years now and took alot of time and effort chosing these 2 and waiting for the right time she is my baby and is buetiful as is my male all relevent health tests and vacinations up to date any help would be much appreciated because the suspence is killing me haha hopefully she is but i doubt as was only short slips thanks natasha please take a look at my profile pic and pic in album and let me know what you think this was a slipmating so was not holding much hope but her belly is getting bigger and she has never had a phantom before she is 2 years this is her 3 season she has been sick nipples big and dark pink with swelling behing nipples vulva still swollen pointing downwards she is a chihuahua weighs 7lb and dad weighs 4lb think this is why is was a slip as he is proven thanks please take a look at pics and let me know what you think also she has slept for 3 weeks hardly ever wants to wake up went off her food for a week she is now eating but still picky and not acting overly hungry she even turned her nose up at a roast dinner yesterday after a few nibbles (this is un heard off lol) excited but worried im just hoping to much


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Natasha, welcome to the forum

It's impossible to say whether your female is pregnant for sure. The signs you mention do point towards pregnancy and the picture does look as if she has a plumpish tummy but as we don't know what she is normally like it is difficult to say for sure.

She is likely to be pregnant from the amount of slip matings and I don't believe that this was due to the fact that your male is small. I've had small studs tie with larger bitches. They are very clever little creatures and if given the correct and appropriate help from the Stud Owner, size should not make a jot of difference in whether a tie is achieved - from my own experience anyway.

Can I ask what "tests" you have had carried out.....I am just curious

If you don't want to go down the scan route, then it is a waiting game (and even if you do go down the scan route, there's no telling you'd get the correct information, as they get it wrong often with toy breeds). 

I just "assume" that my bitches are pregnant and follow the normal course of taking care of their diet needs once they are (supposedly) 4 weeks into (possible) pregnancy. If they are pregnant, great. If not, then there's always a next time. You will know soon enough......one way or the other. If she is not pregnant, given the fact that there were all the slip matings, there may be a reason that nature stepped in.....I always listen to nature.


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Chihuahuas in the UK are not routinely tested for anything unfortunately.

I, and I know I am not alone, would like to see Chihuahuas being tested for patella problems (luxating patella) and heart disease (mitral valve disease) is not uncommon.
It would be wonderful to see all Chihuahuas used for breeding being tested annually and breeders able to show clear certificates to would be buyers but unfortunatly there are no health tests in place for chihuahuas. i would never breed from dogs that have major faults ............I only breed from well bred and very sound dogs both have been eye tested and have a clean bill of health from the vets my boy has been sperm tested with excellent results ! thanks for your help  im going to wait for a xray i am working very closly with my vet and he is on hand whenever needed and has been since day 1 she seems to get bigger everyday today her stomach is much larger than a few days ago oviously will have to wait it out  hopefully she is but if she is not it is not a problem as she is young enough to try agian if i decide to thanks so much for your comments very helpfull and i will keep you updated with any progress thanks xx


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

and also agree with you about scans on toybreeds have had a few friends that breed and family friends say they are not accurate and more times than not you will told your dog is not pregnant then when they give birth you will be totally unprepaired as you was told you bitch is not in whelp personally i think i will wait 45 days this bone will show up on xray and get a good idea of how many and if she is indeed pregnant:001_unsure: thanks


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

and definatly not willing to allow palputation on my dog she hates the vets she gets scared even driving in the direction of the vets  also heard this is not very accurate either and think the vet feeling and pushing her belly will be to much stress for her will be going for a xray at 45 days then a check up a week before due date so have a while to wait till i find out xx


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't want to appear stupid but where's the photo?


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi the pic is on my profile pic for this forum and I have made a album as well just look at my profile thanks let me know what you think x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi new pics added today she should be 5 weeks now xray booked for 54th day she now has a tummy buldge but still does not look pregnant to look at only when you lift her up like in pics you can see a definate bulge nipples bigger and eating more now also sleeping loads take a look a pics and let me know what you think I'm quite sure she is pregnant now  x


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

She does have a belly bulge there is no denying that but her nipples don't really look very big? Have you been feeding her more? My girl missed the last 2 attempts and I convinced myself each time that she was, she gained weight, her nipple got bigger and she produced milk, however she is pregnant this time , she is 47 days today , I could tell it was different this time and her nipples are huge and I can see what a pregnant dog looks like now as compared to a phantom ? Of course it could be the breed and she may just have small nipples ? I am not trying to put a downer on things but I am not really sure that she is, but fingers crossed for you. I have pics that I posted when she was having a phantom and pics of her now pregnant , if I get time I will post them so you can see the difference x

1st pic not pregnant (would have been 60days) 2nd Pic pregnant 47 days
















Its actually not so easy to see in the pics but now she is pregnant they are so much bigger and deep pink in colour and they point downwards.


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

this is her first pregnancy and she has never had a false before her nipple have definatly got bigger they are twice the size and sag down when she walks and feel like that are getting full up her belly feels like a bulge with loads of lumps and bumps everywere she is eating puppy food she has been off her food from week 2 to week 4 but now she will eat only if its mince and rice puppys food or chicken and rice thanks for your reply im convinced she is now x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

ive added 2 pics to my album have a look one pics shows her nipple better lol she had tiny tiny ones before they are now hard large sagging and bright pink xx


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

added a couple more pics she is usally very slim tiny nipples they are now id say 3 times the size and sag downwards and are bright pink she sleeps constantly and has a large bulge on her belly which if definatly not due to over eating as she was off her food for weeks and now will only eat little meals a couple of times a day and is very picky with what she will eat added a few more pics xx


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi....she looks as if preggers to me but Ive never had a girl go through a phantom preg....so dont know how close that looks to the real deal.

Is she a larger Chi...as she seems very tall in the pics or maybe its just the angle pics were taken.


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

yes she is 7lb so quite large although she does look larger in these pics than she actually is dad if 4lb i definatly thinking she is shes never had a phantom before and her nipples are usally very tiny they are definatly sagging down she would still have 4 weeks to go but every day her bulge gets bigger and after she has eaten a meal it looks massive thanks for your help im very optimistic now


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

i wanted a larger female so chose her from how big her parents were it would worry me to death breeding a little chi they look so delicate i wanted a larger female and a very small male so there was no problems with whelping xx


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

natashataylor said:


> i wanted a larger female so chose her from how big her parents were it would worry me to death breeding a little chi they look so delicate i wanted a larger female and a very small male so there was no problems with whelping xx


I get where you are coming from but Ive had 2 c sections with my Chis....both were on the larger side (6lb..ers). Fingers crossed you will have a worry free whelp....most are but nature does like to throw a spanner in the works occasionally x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

yes fingers crossed hun im very hoping we dont need one considering dad is tiny (fingers crossed  ) ive added pics of her and dad to my album can only find pics of my boy when he was young on my laptop will have to take a recent one and upload later when im home but he has not grown much haha x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous pics......Daddy Chi is REALLY lovely!!!!! x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks he is a little rascal his character is soooo funny and mummy is just so chilled layed back they really are lovly dogs I think there puppies will be stunning if any? I will just have to do some more waiting and see is the buldge gets bigger  fingers crossed thanks for your help x


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Not long till her xray now, when is she having it done, I googled pics of other preg Chi's and their nipples looked really small too(in comparison to my dogs ) so keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply we are counting 10th of September as the first day of mating so today she would be day 37 we have booked her for a X-ray on day 50 incase she took a couple of days later so hopefully will defiantly show on X-ray at day 50 we have booked her for a X-ray on 30th of October and she will be due around the 11th of November I cannot wait for. The X-ray it can't come quick enough for me  very excited a update on Winnie bulge defiantly increasing (will upload pics of progress soon ) nipples dark pink and getting bigger she did have tiny nipples to start now they are dark pink very swollen she has been eating very well ! Scoffing anything in site her ribs are widening and defiantly can see lumps either side off her when she is standing and her bulge is increasing by the day ! It's looks very large after she has eaten but not as big in the mornings before she has eaten and her belly is empty I'm quite sure she is pregnant now  but I can't be sure it's not just me imagining things as I am hoping so much :/ but she is defiantly a lot bigger in her stomach and ribs she is still very lazy and spends most of her time asleep but she seems to have gotten over the sickness she had for the first few weeks and seems more happy and eating well will keep you all updated I promise and if your anything like me I'm sure you will all love to see puppy pics  hopefully thanks again will take some recent pics today and upload ASAP


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

New pics just added to my album x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Have no idea why pics have uploaded upside down :/ will try fix now also put a pic on of nipples showing them swollen  took that pic a few days ago they are bigger now more dark x


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you, she does look bigger  

Mrsk9


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Hun I'm not just imagining it then phew haha xx


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

That is a fair belly and her last 2 mammaries look to be filling up a little, what does she look like from above? My girl is on day 52 today and you can tell more from above than from the side, although you can't miss her boobies from side on , they are whoppers bless her, I noticed that when I am running my hands down her sides I can feel the swollen sides if that makes sense. I also measured her on the 1st day of her season, last rib and waist because I drove myself mad last time was she looking bigger wasn't she, thats why I measured this time x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

I really wished I had measured her before as I would love to be able to check the difference kicking myself for not doing it at the start, yes I know what you mean by the sides as I have noticed the last 4 days I can see the swelling at the sides like 2 small bumps either side when she is standing and her nipples are much fuller big lumps behind the 4 teats closest to her back legs and they are getting darker and darker everyday  I'm quite optimistic now still have my fingers and toes crossed a few people have said she will start showing at 5 weeks and I shouldn't be able to see a difference yet ? When did your girl start to show ? As this has worried me that she might have a big litter as she really looks quite big ! For 5 weeks cannot wait for the X-ray to put my mind at rest as now worrying she may have a large litter if she infact is pregnant x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Would love to see puppys pics when your girl has her baby's not long now you must be very excited  x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

on the school run at the moment but will post a pic of her from above to see what you think


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

natashataylor said:


> I really wished I had measured her before as I would love to be able to check the difference kicking myself for not doing it at the start, yes I know what you mean by the sides as I have noticed the last 4 days I can see the swelling at the sides like 2 small bumps either side when she is standing and her nipples are much fuller big lumps behind the 4 teats closest to her back legs and they are getting darker and darker everyday  I'm quite optimistic now still have my fingers and toes crossed a few people have said she will start showing at 5 weeks and I shouldn't be able to see a difference yet ? When did your girl start to show ? As this has worried me that she might have a big litter as she really looks quite big ! For 5 weeks cannot wait for the X-ray to put my mind at rest as now worrying she may have a large litter if she infact is pregnant x


Strangely about 25- 30days she looked really big, she gained about 3 inches around her rib area, she was scanned by the vet at 32 days with a possible 2, found a Canine scanner a day later and she scanned her at 37 days , she was difficult to scan as she kept wagging her tail and when her tail wags her hole body wags!! Scanner thought she could see 5, since then the weight gain has slowed right down, she is still all in the ribs, she has a belly when she lays down but when she is standing all you can see from the side is her sagging boobies, she is slowly getting bigger though as I am measuring her daily now but I can't see it being a huge litter. Maybe your little one will slow down too, the xray will be able to tell numbers quite accurately I believe. I will def post some pics when they arrive, we set up her whelping box and sorted out the whelping room for her today, she is not keen but I will start feeding her in her box to get her used to it, as long as she whelps in that room somewhere I will be happy , the whole floor is covered in plastic sheeting and as its our 2nd lounge it has a nice cosy sofa for me too, knowing her thats where she will decide to have them !!


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Update ~ I'm quite sure she is now she is getting bigger by the day  will let you all know numbers after the xray


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

new pics added to my album taken 3days ago at about 45 days xx


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

She def looks pregnant from the above pics, wide at the sides x, her belly is def growing too bet you are getting excited now, how many is average for a Chi ?
We are on day 61 now and Belle is soooo laid back and chilled out I don't think she is ever going to have these pups. Lots of stringy discharge, a little bit of on and off panting and thats it, so not good at waiting, you have all this to come lol x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Awwww yes I am very excited everyone thinks I'm nuts but that's all I can talk about is Winnie and her belly and puppys ! I can't wait I'm more than excited  winnies mum had 6 in both litters that she had but I'm hoping for less as I would hate seeing my little girl to uncomfortable and full bless her I think 3-4 would be ideal for her first litter or less I bet you are so excited not long now and yes I defiantly think she is pregnant now if I lay my hands on her belly I can defo feel lots of fluttering around she is being very picky with food though the last week she will only eat nature diet puppy food or fresh cooked meat anything else she will turn her nose up at think her belly is too big for big meals now so she is having 4 small meals a day bless her she is addicted to cuddles at the moment if u sit down for more than 5 secs she's on your lap asleep haha I really am so pleased she seems to have took me my mum my sister are fussing over her 24/7 my mum is more excited than me i think she comes round everyday to see her and phones me at least 3 times a day haha think she is more obsessed than me ! Well we have 6 homes waiting and I will be keeping one so will mum and my nan so I don't think there will be any left for any1 outside the family at this rate which is so good as I wil see them all grown up thanks for all your help and yes I been waiting to see stringy discharge but not seen any as of yet but Winnie loves her baths and keeps herself very clean does that only happen in the later stages as my friend said her Yorker had it around the 4 weeks stage but haven't noticed any myself on Winnie, xray soon will let you know numbers as soon as i know  xx


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

My girl keeps herself clean too so I had to look for the discharge early on (about 4-5 weeks) it was just like wet vaseline. She is now losing her plug so its stringy I don't think you see that at your stage, well I didn't anyway. I wouldn't worry if you havent seen any as you say your girl is clean so she is probably cleaning herself before its noticed. I used to have a little peep when she was asleep, the things we do eh x


----------



## natashataylor (Sep 27, 2012)

4 puppys doing very well confirmed by X-ray I'm soooo happy and I can feel puppys as well : D so the slip mating did work ! I'm so excited how is you girl doing Jo5 ? Xx


----------

